# What to do With Cooked Chicken Leg Quarters



## vagriller (Jul 30, 2010)

I have some chicken leg quarters that I had to cook up last night. I seasoned them with Montreal Steak seasoning (essentially salt, pepper, and garlic) and cooked them in the crockpot. I'm looking for something to do with them tonight for dinner. I know I could make chicken salad, and have sandwiches or roll it up in a tortilla. What other ideas do you guys have?


----------



## mcnerd (Jul 30, 2010)

*Chicken Stir-Fry*

1 1/2 tablespoons sesame oil
16 ounces shredded cabbage or coleslaw mix
4 ounces shredded carrots
8 ounces sliced water chestnuts -- drained
1 rotisserie chicken -- meat shredded
2 1/2 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
1/2 cup peanuts -- roughly chopped
Cooked white rice
Teriyaki sauce -- (optional)

1. Heat the oil in a wok or large saucepan over medium-high heat. Add the carrots and cook, stirring occasionally, for 3 minutes. Add the cabbage and cook, stirring frequently, until the vegetables are softened but still slightly crunchy, about 3 minutes. Add the water chestnuts, chicken, and soy sauce and heat until warmed through, about 3 minutes.

2. Divide the rice among individual plates, spoon the stir-fry over the top, and sprinkle with the peanuts. Serve with the teriyaki sauce (if using) on the side for drizzling.

-------------------------------
*Chicken A la King
*
1 cup cooked chicken, chopped
1 10.75 oz can cream of chicken soup, unduluted
1/4 cup milk
1 2 oz jar chopped pimientos, drained
1 4 oz can button mushrooms, drained
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
Chow mein noodles or hot cooked rice

1. Combine first 7 ingredients in a heavy saucepan; cook over low heat 10 minutes, stirring often.

2. Serve over chow mein noodles or rice.

Servings: 2


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2010)

My favorite is Chicken and Dumplings...but then it's hot out.  Should have some flavorful broth from that, yum!


----------



## vagriller (Jul 31, 2010)

I took mcnerd's suggestion and used a sauce that I have used before. It is a sweet asian sauce I found some time back. I sauteed some snow peas, julliene carrots, and celery, then dumped in the chicken just to heat. Then I took the "stir-fry" out of the pan and dumped some angel hair pasta in to coat the noodles with the sauce, and served it with white rice. It was a hit!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with PrincessFiona that chicken and dumplings is a hit, but too hot right now.  I love chicken leg quarters on the grill with an ear of fresh corn and some salad.  Not very imaginative, but so satisfying.  

~Kathleen


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 31, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I love chicken leg quarters on the grill with an ear of fresh corn and some salad.  Not very imaginative, but so satisfying.
> 
> ~Kathleen



Oh, ya!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2010)

vagriller said:


> I took mcnerd's suggestion and used a sauce that I have used before. It is a sweet asian sauce I found some time back. I sauteed some snow peas, julliene carrots, and celery, then dumped in the chicken just to heat. Then I took the "stir-fry" out of the pan and dumped some angel hair pasta in to coat the noodles with the sauce, and served it with white rice. It was a hit!


 
I just had my bowl of raisin bran and could not eat another bite...but now I want what you had.  Sounds terrific!


----------



## Dumpandstir (Aug 1, 2010)

If I end up with a large amount of cooked chicken then here are the two things I do.  I grind it in a meat grinder and then package it into 2oz bags and take it to work for chicken and rice in my rice cooker.  

Cut it into bite sized pieces and use it on salad.


----------

